

Inspiring innovation by swedish "3", live help taken to the next level - hucker
http://vimeo.com/21968394

======
rlivsey
There's more info at B-Reel's site [1] and the shop itself [2] (in english
using Google Translate [3])

[1] - <http://www.b-reel.com/projects/3live-shop/>

[2] - <http://www.tre.se/Privat/Ovriga-sidor/3LiveShop/>

[3] -
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tre.se%2FPrivat%2FOvriga-
sidor%2F3LiveShop%2F)

Edited to add Google Translate link

------
ddol
Having worked as a CSR for three separate telco's, two car companies and an
electricity provider, this would be a far slower system to access information
than anything I've used.

Someone working a job full-time, 40 hours a week doesn't need a shiny
interface, they need a fast interface. That means menus with up to fifty
items, memorised TLA's and keyboard short-cuts. It's not pretty, but it get's
the job done, and for a CSR that's really all that matters.

~~~
ThomPete
I don't think they consider doing this on a global scale. Probably much more
like a flagship store kind of approach. If it is true (the jury is still out
on that although Teenage Engineering is involved)

